# GPS Garmin II ?????



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone have experience with a Garmin II GPS?  Have opportunity to purchase and wondering if this is OK for a newbie or save $$ for something better.....
Jimmy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What are you going to use it for?
I operate an $85 Etrex handheld that
has more capabilities than I can use.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just going to use locally east coast IRL, ML and wondering if i could use on trip this spring to Honduras. Really looking for ease of operation....might need a "GPS for Dummies" :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You planning on needing a map feature,
or just marking waypoints. I rarely use mine except
to measure hull speeds or to reference a spot
to check it's location on aerial imagery.
Most of the time the gps is in dry storage.
I fish shallow so what I see tells me where I am.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

The gps II by garmin is an old unit, it a good unit just old.


QAlex


----------

